# Knee-bow is out of the form! (bamboo backed build along)



## SOS (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the makings for a bamboo backed ipe bow to work on while my knee was healing.  Turns out with all the physical therapy, there's not a lot of time and the knee is still tender to stand on for more than 30 minutes at a time. BUT, finally started on it yesterday.  Cut some wood for the riser - will have purple heart, ipe and some walnut.  Will have a bigger riser than alot of similar bows because the additional mass helps cushion my elbow that is shock sensitive from a 3 way break 40 years ago.    Shooting for the low 40#'s on a 68" R/D style bow.

Today, worked on flattening the back of the bamboo so I can trace the outline of bow before cutting and shaping.  Wish me luck!

P.S.  I finally finished my blood thinners 2 days ago and actually get to enjoy a schnoot of scotch for the first time in a month!    Of course I have to finish my 3rd round of physical therapy before I can imbibe!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 29, 2010)

That IPE makes a good bow, glad to hear ya doin well.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 29, 2010)

How do you guys figure out a bows # while you are building it? That will be a good looking bow.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 29, 2010)

I want two go Sos


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a good start, 
are You going to do a build along in your spare time.


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 29, 2010)

longstreet

On the weight question. I just rough out the bow until it starts to bend (floor tiller some call it). Then using a cup type tillering string check the poundage at a couple inches of limb flex. That will give you a starting poing. Then remove stock evenly the lenght of the bow as the weight decreases and the flex increases. Keep the limb fles/bend even as you go. Wider is better than thicker.

Easier to do than to explain. I can see it in my feeble little mind but it's difficult to put into words. 

Maybe that's why I'm not writer.....

Ed


----------



## SOS (Jan 29, 2010)

Big Kid, I'll keep the camera with me and do a build along.

Longstreet, hitting weight is a lot different if making fiberglass bows versus wood bows.  Fiberglass, you need formulas of how many laminations, thicknesses, and thickness of the fiberglass.  Wood is mainly removing wood slowly like Callmaker described.


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 29, 2010)

I would add that the key is going slooowww!!! Every would be bow I have broken was because I got in a hurry. 

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2010)

steve,
 looks like a great combination for your bow! glad your sharing the build with us.

dave


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad you are feeling better Steve, and cant wait to see pics of the bow when you get it finished.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking forward to the build along.  Steve you going to make it to the shoot at Chuck's.


----------



## SOS (Jan 30, 2010)

Callmaker - I understand slow...besides, it is my only speed right now!

Jeff, planning to be at the state shoot, but not the zone shoot.  Hope to have the bow finished to shoot in primitive division.  My knee is doing well but standing on it get's achy quick and throbs.  Hopefully will be less sensitive by mid March.  If not, maybe I'll sit and help at the main desk.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm gonna be watching as well. I built a couple of bamboo fly rods in the past and am curious about what type bamboo you are using and how it incorporates into the bow.


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 30, 2010)

SOS

One other thing, or two. 

Never pull the bow past your target weight. For example if you are looking for 50# NEVER pull past 50#, not 55#, not 51#. Also in the finishing stages, never pull past your target draw length. If you are looking at 28" never pull past that. I have a scale on my tillering fixture so I can check the weight each time after I remove stock.

It's a fun project. I have not build any since my shoulder surgeries and with another schedules in a couple weeks it will be a while yet. But I'm looking forward to making a nice light weight bamboo/Osage bow when I'm back up to speed.

Ed


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking good Steve!

I can hear Steve's wife now..."Quit laying around feeling sorry for yourself and do somthing productive!!!"


----------



## RogerB (Jan 30, 2010)

SOS said:


> My knee is doing well but standing on it get's achy quick and throbs.  Hopefully will be less sensitive by mid March.



Steve,
That reminds me of my head. I don't think I will be cured by March. Looking foward to seeing you at the state shoot, minus the limp.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve,  What kind of bamboo is that and where did you get it?  How long has it been curing?


----------



## pine nut (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve, Every time you take wood off of either limb be sure to exercise it 20 to 40 times!  More is way better than less!  Don't ask me how I know it matters...  Looking forward to seeing the results.
Lots of good info in the dryad dvd I sent you, too.


----------



## SOS (Jan 30, 2010)

Used the string and weight method to make sure the limb tips and centerline of the bamboo will line up as I layout the bow.  Laid it out and rough cut it with the band saw.  Will take it down to the line with block plane or belt sander tomorrow.  Used the basic dimensions from Sam Harper's awesome build along at this website:  http://poorfolkbows.com/ipe2.htm


----------



## whossbows (Jan 31, 2010)

not to jump your thread but i have 4 of sams bows in the neighborhood,,nice bows


----------



## gbryson (Jan 31, 2010)

*Old Osage*



CallMaker said:


> SOS
> 
> One other thing, or two.
> 
> ...



  I have an approx. 6' lenght of Osage that was cut and placed in the top of a garage about 40 years ago by my late father Ray Bryson.  It is the split half of a round that was about the size of a salad plate. I would dearly love to have a long bow made from it but I have neither the skills nor the funds to have some one else do it. What book or video would you recomend to start me on the path of bow building with less precious materials.  boomerbryson


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2010)

gbryson said:


> I have an approx. 6' lenght of Osage that was cut and placed in the top of a garage about 40 years ago by my late father Ray Bryson.  It is the split half of a round that was about the size of a salad plate. I would dearly love to have a long bow made from it but I have neither the skills nor the funds to have some one else do it. What book or video would you recomend to start me on the path of bow building with less precious materials.  boomerbryson




The Traditional Bowyer's Bible vol. 1 is a great starting point. 


Ipe and boo is a good combo, just made one a while back and have two or three other ones started. My buddy David Knight makes some killer BBIs. The main trouble ipe will give you is when you go to put the finish on.


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 31, 2010)

gbryson

NCHillbilly beat me to it and he right on the money for building osage bows.

If you would like to hone your skills on more common wood before tackling the osage than "The Bent Stick" by Paul Comstock would be a good starting point. Here is a link.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Books...Paul+Comstock_c42_s18_p287_i6997_product.html

Ed


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking good so far Steve!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the wood combo should look great when done I will be following along.


----------



## SOS (Jan 31, 2010)

*aaaarrrggghhh....*

Did a nice job bringing the bamboo down to the lines with the belt sander.  Then laid out and tapered the ipe.  The first limb came out perfect....then got out of control on the other and put a pretty big gouge in it.  Not sure if I'll be able to sand it even.  Will be working on that tomorrow as well as starting the form.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 1, 2010)

Take your time and be careful, them wood working tools will sand meat faster than they sand wood.


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Ain't that the truth!!!! 

Ed


----------



## SOS (Feb 1, 2010)

Made some progress on sanding - may be alright, but still have more to go.  It's cold in the garage and my knee can't stand too long at the belt sander.  Still hopeful I can shape this - good thing I wasn't shooting for a 60# bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

steve,
 i hope you can salvage the ipe. looking great so far!

dave


----------



## SOS (Feb 5, 2010)

*Time to make the form...*

Think I've got the parts ready to design/build form for an R/D bow.  Been watching Dean Torges' DVD for  dimenisions.  I got the gouge ground out of the IPE but probably need to take some measurements to make sure I have both ends shaped evenly.  Have the bamboo cut to shape and thinned/flattened for glue up.  Also had a dozen laminated shafts that should work for a low 40's bow and have gone through one round of straightening - will keep them banded for a few days and will go through another session before I stain, seal, crest and fletch.   Plus the knee's feeling better...although they delivered the torture devices today so I can abuse myself at home    but at least I've got good reading material...


----------



## Elbow (Feb 6, 2010)

SOS, looking nice!!!
Keep up the physical therapy and the scotch!

Mr. Jeff Kitchens, received my TBG membership card today! Yay!
El


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 6, 2010)

Steve, that knee allready looks way better than it did before the surgery.  Dan


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 6, 2010)

Elbow glad you got it.  Keep it up Steve got to have it ready for the state shoot.


----------



## gurn (Feb 6, 2010)

STEVE !!! I think I see a TREE RAT in that tree behind you in the pic where your sanding!!


----------



## SOS (Feb 6, 2010)

Am playing with the form - I'm not sure how much deflex I'll be able to get into this bow.  I think the base IPE wood is a little too thick in the handle section and may not be able to bend much.  May have to rethink my dimensions...but I'll have to "stink" on that tomorrow.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah yes physical therapy, been there, done that.  Hang in there, it will get better.  I'm a three time winner in that game.  Just do what they tell you no matter how much it hurts.  It will get better.


----------



## SOS (Feb 7, 2010)

Reworked the form form a more moderate r/d bow.  About 1" of deflex with 2 inches of reflex.  Also, finished straightening the shafts, put the nock taper on and stained the front ends.  Getting a little done between therapy sessions - knee still throbs if I stand on it too long!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2010)

hey steve,

that folgers quiver isn't gonna fit on that new bow your building!


----------



## SOS (Feb 7, 2010)

Field points ain't bad, but broadheads and judos are tough to pull out of the Folger's Quiver!  Little noisy, too.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 8, 2010)

Mama looks at me strange enough when I take up the garage.  I can't even imagine what she would say if I set up shop in the dining room.  Looks like you and the bow are coming along nicely.  Look forward to seeing the finished product of both at the next big hunt.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey keep in mind that the finished bow wont have nearly as much R/D as the form has when it comes out. And i agree with Dan your knee looks better already than it ever has!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 9, 2010)

Now Dennis, don't be talking about how good his knees look, you'll make him blush.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 10, 2010)

Whatever doesn't kill me makes me stronger.  Or somethin like that, sit down when you need to.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Steve, I concurr with the rest....your knee looks to be healing nicely on the surface. But gotta take it easy still with the inside!!!! 
I really enjoy watching you work!!!!! You are really getting some things accomplished while at home!!!!
Can't wait to see the finished bow and arrows!!!! make them all with pink fletchings and they'll be right purty!!!!! You ain't skeered are you?


----------



## SOS (Feb 12, 2010)

Was worried about getting some deflex in the bow, so I tried steaming the IPE and will be interesting to see if this will get some pre-bend in it before glueing it up....right or wrong, giving it a try.  Was hoping to be farther along since I go back to work next week.  At least have 2 coats of poly on the arrow shafts.  It is amazing how much time physical therapy takes when you do it 3x per day like you are supposed to.  Cheers...and enjoy the snow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2010)

looking good steve! when do ya think you'll glue it up?


----------



## SOS (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to let it sit in the form after steaming for at least a day.  May try to steam a little reflex in before glueing.  The outdoor writer for out local paper may come by and take some pictures sometimes next week as well.  He's a friend of mine and really like my first homemade bow and wanted to do a feature if I made another one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2010)

steve, 

that would be great to make the paper with your bow, you'll have to post a link to the article if it makes print!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2010)

looking good steve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope the knee keeps healing ......


----------



## SOS (Feb 14, 2010)

The steaming and bending didn't seem to do too much - but any little bit may help.  I don't want to break the IPE in the form, may try to thin it some more.  Mean while, set up the redneck cresting machine and worked on the arrows.  Now just have to make the bow to shoot them with...tomorrow's another day.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve, the bow and arrows are coming along nicely!  
Is El Cheapo sitting in the corner pouting?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 24, 2010)

How's that bow coming along, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Tick,,,,,,Tok,,,,,,,Tick,,,,,,,Tok   slowly the hands of time.........zzzz...zzzzzzzz........zzzzzz


----------



## SOS (Feb 25, 2010)

Alright, alright!    I hear you.  Started back to work 2 weeks ago and it's killer when combined with physical therapy....I'm pooped.  Also took last weekend for Daddy/Daughter weekend at UGA...last one before graduation.  Have day off tomorrow and hoping to glue it up...for some reason just a little nervous about going for it.  To tide you over, I can show you the finished cresting...will that hold you for a day or two...?  

The good news is I've got my knee to bend from 16 to 106 degrees.  Started about 25 to 80.  Doc said that's enough progress that he wouldn't consider going in and surgically forcing it....ouch.  Still a lot of work though.


----------



## gurn (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow nice!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 26, 2010)

We aren't leaning on you Steve, just wondering.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 26, 2010)

I aint goin to lie about it, we're leanin on you, and prayin for you, and feelin your pain.  Knees is wonderful things when they  work right, but they is pure pain when they don't.  Work on the knee and let the bow slide.  Congrats on the  progress, I personaly know the pain.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice woodies Steve!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 26, 2010)

Take care of your knee first, Steve. We ain't going anywhere. Mike


----------



## SOS (Feb 26, 2010)

*Shamed into it...*

Ya'll shamed me into dragging myself out of physical therapy and hobbling into the garage to get to work...

Cross your fingers, but I managed to prep the surfaces, mix up the smooth-on, glue it up and clamp it into the form.  I hope, I hope, I hope.....


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 26, 2010)

Now you're talking!   I want some more!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 26, 2010)

looking good steve! keep us posted. 

 glad to hear the knee is progressing,keep up with the therapy!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 26, 2010)

looking good Steve, 
Take care of the Knee and keep us undated on the Bow project.


----------



## gurn (Feb 26, 2010)

Cant wait!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2010)

Boy that bow is going to be nice but those arrows are the wrong color they need to be red and black!!!


----------



## SOS (Feb 26, 2010)

Dennis, Dennis, Dennis....You know the only red my arrows see is blood!  As to the bow....isn't out of the form yet....and have to try my hand at tillering...yikes.


----------



## SOS (Feb 27, 2010)

*Not looking too bad....*

Pulled the bow out of the form!    Doesn't look to bad except for one idiodic thing...didn't tape up the back of the bamboo  ...just hope I can get it to come off with the rind.  Any suggestions from experienced bamboo bow builders?  Time to clean off some glue boogers, shape the riser to match the curve and glue it up, and start tillering.  Additional note, ground some feathers while it was setting in the form....making progress.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 27, 2010)

steve,
 that smooth on glue cleans up easily. just use some very fine (220 grit) sand paper and it will come off without recking the bamboo.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool Steve, cant wait to see the finished pics!!!

Keep working on that ole knee so you can get back to shooting with us, LOL.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 28, 2010)

Should come right off Steve, if you haven't sanded the back any.  Prolly pick it off with your finger nail.


----------



## SOS (Feb 28, 2010)

Glued on the riser and purple heart overlays.  Pulled the clamps too tight and ended up with a pretty big gap in center of the riser......hope it doesn't cause a problem.


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 1, 2010)

Appears tobe a thing of beauty.


----------

